# Prayer for my hair and acceptance



## naijaGal (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm here with a heavy heart. I really need prayers to help me get through this.

I've come to realise that my hair all around the sides just isn't growing out anymore. The growth is def stunted and I think as time goes by the entire area around my head may go bald.

Braids, weaves, perming and texlaxing all break my hair no matter how I care for it. I think I have issues with my scalp and will def now see a dermatologist I haven't in the past because I don't care for the chemicals they recommend. However, I don't see this making a difference. LR, BT, MTG, MN, JBCO and other potions have had no effect on me. Same goes for the vits, hence my final acceptance.

For my prayer request ladies I ask if you can pls pray for me to be able to deal with my hair dilemma mentally. It really depresses me and I think if I can move on from this I can deal with the issue better and not feel so depressed every time I catch myself in the mirror. It's really quite disheartening and I really need the strength to deal with this emotionally.

I'm working on positive thinking but its taking time to re-condition my brain.

Thank you all and God Bless


----------



## springbreeze (Oct 10, 2007)

hi naijaGal

 i said a prayer for you, keep meditating ..muttering every time you look in that mirror that All things are possible in Christ Jesus
     start speaking life about your hair /not death

 ( ex.) that your hair is beautiful ,healthly thick and long

because he created you perfectly whole nothing missing, nothing broken
that includes the hair own our head.

and remember we serve a God of restoration, things that the evil one stole from us God will and can restore.

claim your hair girl! and stand on the word.
be blessed


matth:11:23; john14:13,23


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 10, 2007)

naijaGal said:


> I'm here with a heavy heart. I really need prayers to help me get through this.
> 
> I've come to realise that my hair all around the sides just isn't growing out anymore. The growth is def stunted and I think as time goes by the entire area around my head may go bald.
> 
> ...


Hey Darlin... 

It's going to be alright. As a matter of fact, it already is. First have a good cry and let all of it go. Worry can hinder hair growth, as well as stress, fear, being anxious.

So let's take care of those issues first. Each day, just pray, "Lord I thank you for taking all of my cares. Bypass my fears and just take them from me. These feelings of worry, and fear of my hair and other issues in my life, are no longer Lord over me. You are my Lord of All. Therefore, take my all; and lead me in green pastures along the way. In Jesus' name, Amen.

Each day, praise God for His joy in you. For His joy is your strength. And along with that, thank Him for your beautiful head of hair. 

I have more good news for you. 

God's Word, which shall not return unto Him void. He watches over His word to perform it. His word prospers whereto He sends it. God's word does what it say it will; God's word acts out itsself; it doesn't waver nor does it fall short of God's glory. We can stand upon Gods' word and never stumble.

NOW...what does God's word say about our hair? Hmmmmm, Any guesses? 

Well look at this...

He knows the numbers of our hairs upon hour heads...

He promises that not a hair on our head shall perish...

He promotes that a woman's hair is her crown...

There were also two men in the Bible with gorgeous hair, Samson, and Absalom. 

Now if God did it for them, he'll so the same for you. 

Now start a Hair Journal. Write down everything you are feeling, everything you are doing, everything you are eating and what you feel good about. 

Go to the Dermatologist to rule out any issues with your skin and scalp. 

Let's look at your diet....How much of the following does it include? I promise you no lectures or judgments here. We're just looking for some answers, that all. Okay? Here's a big sister hug so that you won't feel you're being judged. 

Water
Protein
Fiber
Fruits
Veggies
Starches
Sugars
Salts

Now, let's ask God together (as 2 or more in agreement) what will help YOU. What is needed to help YOU begin to grow and keep healthy, long hair. 

"Father God, thank you for showing NaijaGal the exact regime for her hair and health in Jesus's Name Amen. 

Now, this is what I think will help you. 

Lots of Greens and Sea Greens. 

Such as Wheat Grass, Barley Grass (Cereral Grasses)

Spirulina and Chlorella (Sea Greens)

This product has all of these 'Greens' and much more. 

http://www.amazinggrass.com/superfood-ingredients.html

Greens also calm us from stress. That's a big plus all around. 

For your diet, drink at least 8 / 8 ounce glasses of water a day; lots of veggies (raw or nearly raw) and lots of fruits. If you can't have fresh fruits, purchase bags of frozen fruits and make smoothies with them. 

Use as much Organic products as you are able. It's better for you. For protein, eat egg whites and you can even add egg white powder to mix into your smoothies.

Take your fiber. I use benefiber in my juices once a day. It dissolves very fast and very easily into anything.

I eat yogurt for the probiotic. I also take cranberry capsules for a healthy urinary tract. 

I drink herbal teas (Green Tea; and others). 

So, what have we shared this evening NaijaGal? Failure or Success? 

Success, most definitely!   :reddancer: 

I'm glad you came here today. I'm not glad you are hurting, not at all. I'm just glad that God sent you here to ask HIM for help.

I can't post this on the hair forum because I refuse to leave prayer out of it. I will not compromise prayer and the one who enabled me to discover what heals and helps my body, mind and of course, my hair. That's not right. God has given us so much and to use His resources and not acknowledge Him for it, is very, very wrong. 

Now one other important thing. Patience and Trust. That completes the regime that can't fail, because Jesus never fails. 

Happy Hair Growth Angel  ....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 10, 2007)

naijaGal said:


> I'm here with a heavy heart. I really need prayers to help me get through this.
> 
> I've come to realise that my hair all around the sides just isn't growing out anymore. The growth is def stunted and I think as time goes by the entire area around my head may go bald.
> 
> ...



Oh, I'm so glad that you came in for prayer for this.  I'm sure you are distressed over this and you have a right to because what woman don't want to have their hair grow the way it should.
_
My prayer is that you would first not allow the enemy to conquer your mind with depression.  It's not for the children of God, but of the devil.  Don't accept it and don't let him remain in the areas of your mind, because that is the area where he attacks the greatest and brings fear and you can't walk in faith if fear is present.  Choose to think on things that are good, lovely and of a good report.
_
I also want to you to go to the dermatologist and get it checked.  It might be something that they have that can help you.  God does use doctors too*.

I pray that the Lord will give you peace, His Peace in the midst of this storm, and that you will begin to trust Him and allow the Holy Spirit to comfort you so that you will be able to be  think the way the the Lord desires for you to think and that He will condition your brain with His Word, Words of Life that will bring life to you in every area of your body, soul and spirit.*

In Jesus precious and Holy Name.  Amen.

Please keep us posted.

Blessings.


----------



## klb120475 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh, I'm so glad that you came in for prayer for this. I'm sure you are distressed over this and you have a right to because what woman don't want to have their hair grow the way it should.
> 
> _*My prayer is that you would first not allow the enemy to conquer your mind with depression. It's not for the children of God, but of the devil. Don't accept it and don't let him remain in the areas of your mind, because that is the area where he attacks the greatest and brings fear and you can't walk in faith if fear is present. Choose to think on things that are good, lovely and of a good report.*_
> 
> ...


 
This blessed me!


----------



## Country gal (Oct 11, 2007)

Try Castor Oil. You can go to the health food store or laxative department to get it. I had thining sides before Castor Oil helped me out. I would give it a try. Check with the doctor to see if other health factors are coming into play.


----------



## shalom (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok. I'm praying for you, but don't give up on your hair.

In January of 2005 my sister decided to go cut her hair shoulder length and go natural. For 1 year and a half her hair did not grow I mean it didn't move. Like you she was disgusted I encouraged her to keep wearing her hair in the natural and just continue to take good care of it.  Well she did and today her hair is bottom Bra strap length her hair hasn't been that long since we were children.  Sometimes it takes a while your hair has to get in itself in good condition then it will grow.  I don't know what trauma your hair has been through, but just hold on and keep taking care of it.  It will grow.  Also try taking and using herbal products for your hair.  My doctor told me to stop taking vitamins to help with hair growth because they work against my multi's she said it's just putting the same thing in your body all over again and the body doesn't need it nor can it use it. 

These herbs promote hair growth as well as healthy hair and scalp.

Horsetail
Silicia
Rosemary
Nettle
Sage

  Happy Hair Growing


----------



## Mocha5 (Oct 11, 2007)

Standing in agreement with the prayers above cause God is the TRUE hair grower.  Be encouraged.


----------



## naijaGal (Oct 12, 2007)

A big thank you to everyone who has responded. I know I should have gone to the dermatologist quite some time ago but I just felt there was no point if all they were going to give me was drugs with chemicals. If they worked I figured my hair would fall out again the minute I stopped taking them.

But I've admitted to myself know that I def need medical advice because the hair all around my head (not bald) hasn't grown even in the slightest for over 2yrs.

I'm beginning to get there though. As much as I'm willing my hair to grow I'm forcing myself to look in the mirror and appreciate what I see. To stay positive about things cos I really think it'll help.

Again ladies, thanks to everyone who responded. Reading through the responses has strengthened me further.

I'm natural now and plan to stay that way for life

God's Bless to you all


----------

